# Don't forget: put a link to your thread here into your .sig!



## Piratecat

If you want to attract new gamers - or join a group - the best way to draw attention to yourself is to advertise everywhere you post. Thus, you may want to consider adding into your .sig something that says:

"Are you from Thistown, thisstate? Click here!"

Or something like that.


----------



## trentonjoe

I put a link into my thread put is doesn't work? i don't knwo the fancy mumbojumbo words for the type of link but I do knwo I can't click on it.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## mikey6990

When you type in your post hit the "http://" button above the typing block.  It will ask for the text for the link (what you want to link to say in the message) and then the URL for the link itself (the web address of where you want it to go.

Bingo!  Instant link.

Now watch it not work... 

Mike


----------



## Tanstaafl

The HTML code is:

 <url='site address'>Site Name</url>

just change the < >'s to [ ] and it should work...


----------



## The_Universe

*sig change*

How do I change my sig at all?  

I'm lost!


----------



## Davelozzi

Click on 'User CP' (that's control panel) near the top of the screen, then click on the 'signature' option.


----------



## scout989

One more dumb question from a computer-illiterate dork- how do I find out what the threadid is? Or the postid?
Edit: this dork just figured it out after all.


----------



## der_kluge

Another helpful tip - be sure to subscribe to your post. This way you'll get an email every time there is a response. This is especially helpful if you don't check back on your thread very often.


----------



## dungeon

*i have a slogun*

as my title says, i have a slogun that is my signiture. so whenever i type or write i have it.
as u no my name is dungeon and my name is in my slogun. if u wanted to c my slogun here it is.

 "cuz if u don't... u will never explore the dungeon." 

(if u like my slogun or if u just want to talk just email me.)


----------

